# beef stew recipes?????



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

just wondering if anyone has any good beef stew recipes. This is one of the few things i have never made so any guidance to a delicious little crock pot concoction would be appreciated


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what my wife makes.....

Brown cubed meat.....beef or venison round steak.
Cut up 1 onion
Place in Crockpot and cover with beef broth.Cook 4-6 hours until just barely done
Add cut up potatoes and carrots.....you might have to add a little water here.
Cook another hour until they are soft
Add 1 can Golden Mushroom soup not cream of mushroom
Add 1 pkg commercial stew seasoning mix.
Add corn starch/water mixture to thicken

Serve over Grand biscuits or any bread.

This is a great way to use up venison round steak.By cooking it in beef broth,it will taste like beef.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I tried a lot of different stew recipes until I finally settled on one.

3 lbs of cubed stew meat (think its actually labeled stew meat in the store)
2 Tbls. oil
2 large onions, sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
l cup chopped celery
l/4 cup chopped parsley
2-l/2 cups canned tomatoes
l bay leaf, crumbled
l/2 tsp. thyme
l cup peas
1 cup green beans
6 or 7 chopped carrots
6 potatoes, quartered
l/2 cup flour
32oz carton of beef broth
salt and pepper - to taste

Brown the meat in the oil. Put this in whatever you are cooking the stew in. Then add sliced onions, carrots, garlic, celery, parsley, tomatoes, bay leaf, thyme, salt, pepper and all of the broth. Bring it to a boil, cover, and reduce to a simmer for two hours, stirring it once in a while.

After the two hours add the potatos, peas, and green beans and simmer for another hour. I use frozen green beans and peas. You could also add corn if you wanted. After the hour is up mix the 1/2 cup of flour with 3/4 cup of cold water and stir it well. Then stir this into the stew and let it simmer another five minutes. Then as ken w said serve it over biscuits.

You can do the same thing with chicken too. I use 2lbs of boneless skinless chicken breasts and 1 lb boneless skinless chicken thighs. Also instead of the beef broth I use chicken broth. This recipe seems like it takes forever, but is worth the wait.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks a lot guys, i got some round venison steak thawed out and ready to be cooked :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The best way is crockpot the cubed browned meat in beef broth......you won't know it is venison.After that it's basically add whatever you want along with a packet of stew seasoning.


----------



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

This is my mothers recipe....enjoy....it rawks (in Canadian that means very very yummy)!!!

1 lb. round steak
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 c flour
2 tbsp. oil
2 C hot water
1 tbsp worchester sauce
1 tbsp katsup
4 medium potatoes (in 1 inch cubes)
4 large carrots (in 1/4 inch rounds)
4 Onions (in 1 inch cubes)
3/4 tin consume soup

Cut meat into 1 inch cubes. Mix salt, pepper, paprika and flour and put in a plastic bag. Put meat into bag and coat well then place in frying pan. Throw out the bag once meat is all coated. Brown meat in oil on medium heat.

Add water, katsup, cosume soup and katsup and bring to a boil then let simmer for two hours on medium so it keeps boiling.

Add veggies. Let boil for another hour.

Try to not let the stew come off the boil. Add the veggies slowly.

Enjoy! I'm going to try this with venison next week.


----------



## Romeo_rao45 (Jun 18, 2011)

it is best recipe 
it is my favorite dish ,I like this sharing


----------

